# P5Q PCI-E problems



## DrPepper (Mar 14, 2009)

I've managed to get a almost dead p5q deluxe to work and I'm stuck playing games on the pci-e 4x slot which is the only one thats working atm. Until it gets rma'd will this affect my games because Empire total war runs like crap now but benchmarks are only a few marks different.


----------



## hat (Mar 14, 2009)

You're effectively dividing your video card's link speed by 4... so yes you are going to experiance a nice slowdown.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 14, 2009)

hat said:


> You're effectively dividing your video card's link speed by 4... so yes you are going to experiance a nice slowdown.



I figured  anyway the card died methinks, so fucking annoyed.


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 14, 2009)

It will definately give you a performance hit running from 16x to 4x, but its not 1/4 because the card wouldnt take advantage of the 16x slot anyway.

Gotta remember that its a 4x PCIe 2.0 slot, so its like an 8x PCIe 1.1 slot.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I've managed to get a almost dead p5q deluxe to work and I'm stuck playing games on the pci-e 4x slot which is the only one thats working atm. Until it gets rma'd will this affect my games because Empire total war runs like crap now but benchmarks are only a few marks different.




I've tested this myself on a board with only a 16x slot working at 4x, and while benchmarks showed it was about half speed, games themselves were more like 1/10th.

I dont think synthetic tests show just how bad the bandwidth is needeed.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 14, 2009)

Pinchy said:


> It will definately give you a performance hit running from 16x to 4x, but its not 1/4 because the card wouldnt take advantage of the 16x slot anyway.
> 
> Gotta remember that its a 4x PCIe 2.0 slot, so its like an 8x PCIe 1.1 slot.



See thing is I know if its pcie 2.0 x4 it will be like a 1.1 8x slot but I don't know if it is PCI-e 2.0 I can't find any info on that slot anywhere.

The wierd thing is my 7300 works fine in the other pcie slots but the gtx260 doesn't work in them  If it at least worked then I wouldn't bother RMA'ing it because its not like I can SLI on this board.

Mussels can you change the thread title please to P5Q Deluxe problems.

Also synthetic benchmarks won't overload the vram i don't think and empire total war does and it stutters like no other. Just found out the card isn't dead its my P5N-T thats dead although not tested with another GPU.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2009)

P45 is PCI-E 2.


oh and i cant rename, not a mod of this subforum.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 14, 2009)

GPU-Z will tell you whether the slot you are running in is PCI-E 2.0 or not.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> P45 is PCI-E 2.0



I had the idea the two x16's were 2.0 and the third was 1.1

Where about alex ?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I had the idea the two x16's were 2.0 and the third was 1.1
> 
> Where about alex ?
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/03/14/ez0.png



it has THREE?

That pic says 16x @ 16x - that means 16x at 1.0/1.1

it says 2.0 in that field, if its at 2.0


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 14, 2009)

Bus Interface, that says it is running at PCI-E x16 1.1


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it has THREE?
> 
> That pic says 16x @ 16x - that means 16x at 1.0/1.1
> 
> it says 2.0 in that field, if its at 2.0



Yeah the p5q deluxe has 3 PCI-E slots. Two that are x16 and one that is the same size as x16 but runs at x4. My gtx only works on that port for some reason.



alexp999 said:


> Bus Interface, that says it is running at PCI-E x16 1.1



Thanks

This is wierd because the 7300GS is running in what should be the PCI-E 2.0 slot

Here's a picture to try clarify what the setup is.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 14, 2009)

So have you just got this P5Q deluxe then and are having problems?

Mine has been the best mobo I have ever had, no joke.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> So have you just got this P5Q deluxe then and are having problems?
> 
> Mine has been the best mobo I have ever had, no joke.



Lately i've seen 5 motherboards die on me. OcUK won't rma it because they say it has bent pins. I want to like this motherboard but its so messed up it isn't funny.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hmm, no offence, but could it be somthing you are doing on another piece of hardware if you have had 5 boards die on you?

Have read the entire thread, but could you summarize the exact problem? Is it that one graphics card works in the PCIE-16 top slot and the other doesn't?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Hmm, no offence, but could it be somthing you are doing on another piece of hardware if you have had 5 boards die on you?
> 
> Have read the entire thread, but could you summarize the exact problem? Is it that one graphics card works in the PCIE-16 top slot and the other doesn't?



Nah some of those board weren't mine and some I haven't touched I meant I've seen 5 boards die. I've tested different hardware on all of them etc etc. I was beginning to think my psu might be causing it but that would only explain one board.

To summarise the GTX260 only works in the PCI-E x4 slot but other gpus work fine.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 14, 2009)

Right here is basically how the PCI-E slots work:






What happens when you have the GTX 260 plugged into the blue PCI-E x16 slot, with no other expansion cards installed?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 14, 2009)

Doesn't display an image. Also with the black slot that runs at x8 there is no display.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 14, 2009)

What bios version are you on? And does it post with just no display, or is it failing to post?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> What bios version are you on? And does it post with just no display, or is it failing to post?



Is there a way I can tell if it does without a speaker.

I upgraded to the latest Bios from the original bios.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 14, 2009)

So you're on 1805 I assume? and only way to tell without the onboard speaker attached is to have your PC speakers turned on and listen out for the windows start sound.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> So you're on 1805 I assume? and only way to tell without the onboard speaker attached is to have your PC speakers turned on and listen out for the windows start sound.



I've done that and I know how to turn winamp on without looking and there was no sound. The G15 screen never came on either and the caps lock lights etc didn't work.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hmm, it seems odd that the 7300GS functions in the blue slot but the GTX 260 does not.

Have you tried the GTX 260 in the middle PCI-E slot?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I've done that and I know how to turn winamp on without looking and there was no sound. The G15 screen never came on either and the caps lock lights etc didn't work.



if caps lock doesnt work, odds are it hasnt posted. good idea there.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 14, 2009)

I think the board is completely faulty to be honest. The PCI-e 2.0's aren't being recognised as 2.0 and overclockers are being complete c**ts about it. They blame me and said I bent the pins and thats why it doesn't work.



alexp999 said:


> Hmm, it seems odd that the 7300GS functions in the blue slot but the GTX 260 does not.
> 
> Have you tried the GTX 260 in the middle PCI-E slot?



I have and the same results. No post but the 7300GS does work.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I think the board is completely faulty to be honest. The PCI-e 2.0's aren't being recognised as 2.0 and overclockers are being complete c**ts about it. They blame me and said I bent the pins and thats why it doesn't work.



bent pins in a PCI-E slot? how the hell do they think you achieved that


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> bent pins in a PCI-E slot? how the hell do they think you achieved that



No the cpu slot


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 14, 2009)

Overclockers.co.uk are complete bastards when it comes to RMA. Thankfully I havent had to ever RMA, I recommend using scan.co.uk next time (no I dont work for them , but they are friggin amazing  )

If you genuinely think the board is to blame and OCUK will not help, take it up with Asus.

What does bent CPU pins have to do with bad PCI-E slots anyway. And how do you ben those tiny things anyway? Surely that is irrelevant if the 7300GS is working, cus that means there is no fault with the CPU contact.

I assume all connections are fully in place? All power connections? Into the mobo included? Cleared CMOS?

Also, the bottom PCI-E x16 slot is supposed to be PCI-E 1.1

And GPU-Z will only report PCi-E 2.0 for the top two slots if the graphics card supports it, which the 7300GS doesnt


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Overclockers.co.uk are complete bastards when it comes to RMA. Thankfully I havent had to ever RMA, I recommend using scan.co.uk next time (no I dont work for them , but they are friggin amazing  )
> 
> If you genuinely think the board is to blame and OCUK will not help, take it up with Asus.
> 
> ...



All connections are in place and been triple checked. Cmos has been cleared, battery replaced, 

Ah right I thought it would be detected as pcie 2.0 with the 7300gs nice thinking


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 14, 2009)

Have you tried the GTX 260 in another PC, to ensure that is not at fault?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Have you tried the GTX 260 in another PC, to ensure that is not at fault?



I'l do that the now.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok I've figured out that my p5n-t is not dead. My gpu won't display video when on an x16 pci-e slot. That sucks  the warranty sticker on the back is messed up a bit but still legible.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 14, 2009)

So its the GTX 260 that doesnt like PCI-E x16 2.0 slots?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> So its the GTX 260 that doesnt like PCI-E x16 2.0 slots?



11 hours later and we have a small development  i got it to boot into windows once and now I get no display again. I am considering giving up because I'm tired of this. I'm definately thinking about selling all the working parts when they are rma'd now.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi to everyone who maybe looking at an old thread relating to asus p5q deluxe as this applied to asus p5q premium as well as i have some serious problems trying to run the galaxy 660 gtx 2gb on the x16 and x8 slot as what happened is i can load into windows without issues only when i load any intensive games or bench testing software it just crashes the appication but odd times it reboots the system. As my spec are on the modded bios 2406 with xeon e5450 elbbm eo clocked at 4.03ghz 1.30volt no llc,fsb rated at 446, the ram is mushkin 996599es 1073mhz at 2.16volt. Stable overclock. This problem got me thinking that i had reinstalled the windows 7 64bits along with all the drivers updated to the latest then put the galaxy 660 gtx 2gb into the x4 and let it install itself then restore the settings in nvidia control panel then the crashing on the graphic card stopped for good. So i believe that a newer graphic card goes to x4 slot and alot older graphic cards goes into x16 and x8 due to the speed that the card works at. Believe me i been at this problem for the last 3 months. Other than that the hardware level of the motherboard and graphic card is not faulty after all. As i been reading from alot of sites and forums everyone seems to blame the graphic card, motherboard and operating system. That isnt the case at all that the system anyone builded on their own have to understand is depending on the age of the hardware is to try all 3 slot depending on motherboard types and benchtest each slot to find the one that is stable without crashing the game and stay with that slot. Everyone seems to care more for fps than stabilty of the graphic card. I dont care if i have a loss of a few fps even an human eye can process 60 fps without problems than really pushing more than 100+ fps can put a bad strain on your eyes sure you could go blind easily. So i hope this is somewhat helpful to anyone who have an asus p5q deluxe and premium board who are having issues with the pcie slot

peace out


----------



## Frick (Apr 15, 2016)

Edwired said:


> Hi to everyone who maybe looking at an old thread relating to asus p5q deluxe as this applied to asus p5q premium as well as i have some serious problems trying to run the galaxy 660 gtx 2gb on the x16 and x8 slot as what happened is i can load into windows without issues only when i load any intensive games or bench testing software it just crashes the appication but odd times it reboots the system. As my spec are on the modded bios 2406 with xeon e5450 elbbm eo clocked at 4.03ghz 1.30volt no llc,fsb rated at 446, the ram is mushkin 996599es 1073mhz at 2.16volt. Stable overclock. This problem got me thinking that i had reinstalled the windows 7 64bits along with all the drivers updated to the latest then put the galaxy 660 gtx 2gb into the x4 and let it install itself then restore the settings in nvidia control panel then the crashing on the graphic card stopped for good. So i believe that a newer graphic card goes to x4 slot and alot older graphic cards goes into x16 and x8 due to the speed that the card works at. Believe me i been at this problem for the last 3 months. Other than that the hardware level of the motherboard and graphic card is not faulty after all. As i been reading from alot of sites and forums everyone seems to blame the graphic card, motherboard and operating system. That isnt the case at all that the system anyone builded on their own have to understand is depending on the age of the hardware is to try all 3 slot depending on motherboard types and benchtest each slot to find the one that is stable without crashing the game and stay with that slot. Everyone seems to care more for fps than stabilty of the graphic card. I dont care if i have a loss of a few fps even an human eye can process 60 fps without problems than really pushing more than 100+ fps can put a bad strain on your eyes sure you could go blind easily. So i hope this is somewhat helpful to anyone who have an asus p5q deluxe and premium board who are having issues with the pcie slot
> 
> peace out



It wasn't old when this thread was made, _seven_ _years ago_.

And PCIe is backwards compatible, the card will just run at a slower speed. I'm pretty sure a GTX660ti will be bottlenecled by PCIe 2.0 4x (2GB/s). And anyway I would very much blame something, even random incompatibility, because it should work in any PCIe slot.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2016)

huge rant that just reads as 'my system isnt stable and i blamed random things' and 'holy thread necro, batman'


----------



## Edwired (Apr 15, 2016)

You maybe right to a point but i have the non ti version of the 660 gtx 2gb from galaxytech. As it running at 2.5gb bandwidth on the x4 it running just fine with the game in full screen. I dont have a bottleneck in my system at all


----------

